# Sisters of Battle Battleforce equivalent



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just out of curiosity i sat down and put together the equivalent of a Sisters of Battleforce and was shocked at the price.

To walk into a GW store here in Australia to buy say a Space Marine Battleforce it would set me back $180 AuD, but if i were to say seeing the Sisters of Battle in WD and decide to get the equivalent of a Space Marine Battleforce it would set me back $403.00 AuD.

This is a major failure it seems by GW, how can GW justify bringing out a split magazine codex and promote Sisters of Battle and expect that punters pay an extreme amount of money just to get the equivalent of an ordinary Battleforce.

Actually to buy the equivalent here in Australia we would need to spend an additional $223 AuD


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I have heard from a reliable source that plastic SoB are in the works. When or where I don't know but they are being made and are quite impressive.

Metal models are expensive.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's been a rumor for over a year, so no telling on the delivery date. Ebay is the way to go for SOB squads.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have heard rumours going back at least 3 years that Sisters will be released in plastic, the latest (with a healthy dose of salt) is a January relese with a full codex and all new plastic/resin range.

This could back up Samules claim.

If this does come to pass, then they may bring out a complete battleforce, if so then i may be interested.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The sisters book was a way to update the old WH codex for the people who already have the army. GW's main focus was not to generate hype over a new army or get people to start playing it. There is nothing in this army that screams buy models and play this army.

1) The models are expensive
2) There is not a lot of fluff or backstory for a new player to read up on
3) There is nothing in the rules that standout as being awesome besides a few special characters and a unit that isn't even sisters.

Overall its a meh army, if I didn't have almost 2000 points worth of sisters I wouldn't be playing them.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the original codex from 2nd edition. It has plenty of fluff. The main problem is lack of models. They need their own updated vehicles, tanks, walkers, etc... They could do a slight modification or even just an upgrade sprue for grey knights models to change them into sisters.

I saw a SoB army in the gallery that was made from converted space marines. Very nifty, but lacking the sex appeal that is the strong suit of the army.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I like the original codex from 2nd edition. It has plenty of fluff. The main problem is lack of models. They need their own updated vehicles, tanks, walkers, etc... They could do a slight modification or even just an upgrade sprue for grey knights models to change them into sisters.
> 
> I saw a SoB army in the gallery that was made from converted space marines. Very nifty, but lacking the sex appeal that is the strong suit of the army.


I like the 2nd Edition's Immolator Heavy Flamer set up. Forget twin-linked, bring back the double template Heavy Flamer! :biggrin:


----------

